# Sanctus reach fluff.



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know which armies were included in the sanctus reach campaign i know space wolves and orks were which are the other ones? please help.

Gothic


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

mostly cadians and Knights from what I gather


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

-Cadian 1652nd Armored
-Inquisition Ordo Xenos
-Obsidian Glaives Astartes Chapter
-One of the Assassins Guilds, I'm not sure which
-Imperial Knights of Alaric
-Orks

No Space Wolves that I can find. And I don't know what the hell you call the human cultists in the hives that worship Gork and Mork... Chaos Cultists?


----------



## Angel of Lies (Oct 10, 2011)

Humans who worship Gork and Mork?

What is the grim-darkness of the 41st Millennium coming to ...


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Space wolves were involved that's what the Stormclaw box was all about lol.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Angel of Lies said:


> Humans who worship Gork and Mork?
> 
> What is the grim-darkness of the 41st Millennium coming to ...


Yeah, what's happening with the heretics these day, nothing like back in 30K!


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't understand why humans would worship gork or mork. I mean I wasn't aware that the orks accepts humans as part of their waagh.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Look up the Death Mask short, it details the ork cultists. Their leader having had visions of the greenskin gods.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Look up the Death Mask short, it details the ork cultists. Their leader having had visions of the greenskin gods.


Never allow a Khornate cultist to drop acid, who knows what they're going to trip on.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Humans who believed themselves to be Orks and worshipped Gork and Mork have been around since forever in the fluff.

They're called Diggas, look 'em up.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Gothic said:


> Space wolves were involved that's what the Stormclaw box was all about lol.


Also what about Grey Knights weren't they going to be involved some how?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Stormxlr said:


> Also what about Grey Knights weren't they going to be involved some how?


Look at the recently released Maledictus novella.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

after having read alot of the Short Stories and fluff surrounding the Sanctus Reach Campaign can I just shoot a thought to all my fellow Heretics? 

Does it drive anyone (especially a Ork-loving, gun-totting guy like me) nuts that the Red WWAAAAGGHH!! is proported to be almost 3x times larger than Ghazghkull Thraka Urg Maga's WWAAAAAGGHH!!? Also does this mighty WWAAAAAAGGHH!! happen around the same time as Armageddon or is it a Prequel/Sequel to that mighty war?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> after having read alot of the Short Stories and fluff surrounding the Sanctus Reach Campaign can I just shoot a thought to all my fellow Heretics?
> 
> Does it drive anyone (especially a Ork-loving, gun-totting guy like me) nuts that the Red WWAAAAGGHH!! is proported to be almost 3x times larger than Ghazghkull Thraka Urg Maga's WWAAAAAGGHH!!? Also does this mighty WWAAAAAAGGHH!! happen around the same time as Armageddon or is it a Prequel/Sequel to that mighty war?


The waaagh might be bigger but it's not a dangerous is Ghazkull's.

Grukk faceripper isn't on the same tactical level as ghazkull (his name should be a big hint) so he's going to lose several times more boyz than ghazkull would.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Reaper45 said:


> The waaagh might be bigger but it's not a dangerous is Ghazkull's.
> 
> Grukk faceripper isn't on the same tactical level as ghazkull (his name should be a big hint) so he's going to lose several times more boyz than ghazkull would.


Plus Grukk is appearently already dead and a bigmek took over.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> Plus Grukk is appearently already dead and a bigmek took over.


in the campaign supplement of the Stormclaw set it is revealed that he had slowly healed back to full health and has been found, by orks (a bunchof nobs and a shitload of grots) that where still loyal to him.

or maybe I missed something and he died again?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> in the campaign supplement of the Stormclaw set it is revealed that he had slowly healed back to full health and has been found, by orks (a bunchof nobs and a shitload of grots) that where still loyal to him.
> 
> or maybe I missed something and he died again?


Just going what I hear about the Klaw of Mork mp3. Though I thought it curious that they made a model of him, if he was killed off so fast.


----------

